# resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente



## Cellardoor86

Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.

Come lo tradurreste questo periodo? 

Mi mette in crisi l'ultima riga... "resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente."


----------



## chlapec

"...resuscita ogni tanto (ciclicamente) dopo essere morto tante volte"


----------



## Neuromante

Normal. Está mal escrita; ese "sucesivamente" no solo sobra si no que el autor le ha dado un significado equivocado. Además de que "una vez muerto" o se pone detrás de "español" o es redundante (Condición imprescindible para resucitar: Estar muerto)


----------



## Cellardoor86

*¿E*ntonces c*ó*mo se podría traducir?


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.
> 
> Come lo tradurreste questo periodo?
> 
> Mi mette in crisi l'ultima riga... "resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente."


Chiedo umilmente scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma qual è il motivo del dibattito?
Non riesco a capire la frase.
Quando è necessario dibattere?


----------



## honeyheart

Io direi:
_
"..., anche il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge per la difesa dello spagnolo *muore e resuscita periodicamente*."_

Che ne dite?


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Io direi:
> 
> _"..., anche il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge per la difesa dello spagnolo *muore e resuscita periodicamente*."_
> 
> Che ne dite?


 
Yo digo que tu respuesta es cristalina como agua de vertiente.
Ojalá sea la respuesta a la duda tan contorta para mi.


----------



## Cellardoor86

Potete tradurre tutta la frase a partire dall'inizio? Non mi suona bene come l'ho messa in italiano...


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Potete tradurre tutta la frase a partire dall'inizio? Non mi suona bene come l'ho messa in italiano...





> Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.​


Come la soppressione delle lettere, come la riforma ortografica dei diversi idiomi, il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge in difesa dello
spagnolo anche resuscita in cicli una volta morto successivamente. ​


> Potete tradurre tutta la frase a partire dall'inizio? Non mi suona bene come l'ho messa in italiano...


Dove l'hai messa in italiano?


----------



## Cellardoor86

Come la soppressione delle lettere, come la riforma ortografica dei diversi idiomi, il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge in difesa dello
spagnolo anche resuscita in cicli una volta morto successivamente.

Quella è la frase di cui parlavo io.. ma in italiano la traduzione che hai fatto tu non ha molto senso... non pensi? Non mi suona bene...


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Come la soppressione delle lettere, come la riforma ortografica dei diversi idiomi, il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge in difesa dello
> spagnolo anche resuscita in cicli una volta morto successivamente.
> 
> Quella è la frase di cui parlavo io.. ma in italiano la traduzione che hai fatto tu non ha molto senso... non pensi? Non mi suona bene...


 
Niente ha senso.
Lo sto dicendo dall'inizio.
Hai chiesto una traduzione, io ho tradotto.


----------



## Cellardoor86

La frase in spagnolo è cosi e non ci posso far niente se è stata scritta in questa maniera... chiedevo solo una traduzione che si possa avvicinare al testo originale... ma la traduzione che hai fatto tu (come quella che ho fatto io) è troppo letterale e priva di alcun senso.. quindi magari volevo non tradurre alla lettera e cambiare qualcosa affinchè la frase abbia piú senso di quello che adesso (non) ha...


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> La frase in spagnolo è cosi e non ci posso far niente se è stata scritta in questa maniera... chiedevo solo una traduzione che si possa avvicinare al testo originale... ma la traduzione che hai fatto tu (come quella che ho fatto io) è troppo letterale e priva di alcun senso.. quindi magari volevo non tradurre alla lettera e cambiare qualcosa affinchè la frase abbia piú senso di quello che adesso (non) ha...


Fortuna.


----------



## Cellardoor86

grazie mille


----------



## ursu-lab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.
> 
> Come lo tradurreste questo periodo?
> 
> Mi mette in crisi l'ultima riga... "resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente."



Una traduzione libera:

Con l'eliminazione di alcune lettere, come avvenuto con la riforma ortografica di diverse lingue, il dibattito sull'esigenza di una legge in difesa dello spagnolo resuscita / rinasce dalle proprie ceneri ciclicamente, anche dopo che sembrava ormai morto e sepolto.

La frase in spagnolo è davvero senza senso. Logico, intendo. Quando hanno eliminato le lettere? E quali? Cioè, cosa c'entra il dibattito sullo spagnolo con le lettere che sono state abolite o superate in altre lingue? Chissà poi cosa ci sarà da difendere... Scusa la curiosità, ma chi ha scritto 'sta frase ?


----------



## Cellardoor86

É una frase di Alex Grijélmo... Uno scrittore e giornalista che ha scritto un libro "Defensa apasionada del idioma español". E devo tradurre un capitolo per la mia tesi. Peró magari il senso non viene fuori da queste 4 righe... se vuoi ti posto un poco piú di teso, magari si capisce meglio...


----------



## ursu-lab

Mi sa che questo non è un caso, è proprio lo stile "letterario" del Grijelmo. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Neuromante

En español existe desde hace un siglo un debate para suprimir letras, se refiere a éste. Francamente es lo único en todo el texto que se puede entender a qué se refiere.

Creo que si se tradujera el texto al español (Ironías mías) vendría a decir que, al igual que periódicamente resurge el debate sobre la "aconsejable" supresión de ciertas letras el debate (Consecuencia de el primero) sobre la necesidad de tutelar el español con leyes también resurge.

Unos ejemplos de lo de suprimir letras: 
La B o la V
La J (Majia, jente)
Creo que empezó con la generación del 28.


Para mi la propuesta de Gatogab en líneas generales es la más válida. Pero corrigiendo lo de lettere, que va en singular y el "anche" que creo que en italiano queda mucho más claro si se coloca delante de "il dibattito" o después de "risucita" OJO, no digo que el texto quede correcto o que tenga el más mínimo sentido, solo que me parece más apropiado para conservar los estupros del original.


Ya he puesto arriba del todo los principales errores del texto en español ¿Como puede defender el español y destrozarlo de semejante manera?


----------



## chlapec

Cellardoor86 said:


> *Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas,* el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.


 
No está aludiendo a que exista un debate* en español* sobre la supresión de letras o la reforma ortográfica. De hecho, en España no existe un tal debate sobre supresión de letras, en todo caso opiniones defendidas sin mucha vehemencia. Ahora bien, sí existen ejemplos cercanos y conocidos en otros idiomas, por ejemplo en el alemán y el português. La frase es claramente inteligible, aunque sea discutible en cuestión de forma (ahora sigue una interpretación, no traducción):

"Así como existen en otros idiomas debates como la supresión de letras o la reforma ortográfica, también en español tenemos un debate propio, sobre la defensa del español (contra lenguas invasoras, contra la vulgarización del idioma, etc), que se reaviva cada cierto tiempo y siempre acaba volviéndose a apagar..."


----------



## Neuromante

Chlapec:
En estos momentos no hay debate, pero sí es cierto que existe de manera cíclica, de hecho está el correo ese que da vueltas por internet en el que van aplicando al texto lo que defienden aquellos que están a favor del recorte hasta convertir (El mismo Imail) en algo ininteligible. La semana pasada si nir más lejos un amigo que decía que estaba a favor de los dos cambios en concreto que he puesto arriba. Lo ue pasa es que desde hace casi un siglo la gente de la calle no le hacemos ningún caso.

Si en el texto suprimes el pedazo entre comas, que es una aclaración te queda:
Como la supresión de letras, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley de defensa...
Es decir: Al igual que la postura de que hay que suprimir letras, la postura de que hacen falta leyes para mantener el español como está aparece cíclicamente a continuación.

Y todo el párrafo dice en lenguaje sensato:
Cada vez que se abre el debate sobre la supresión de letras del español se produce a continuación el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley que lo proteja de cambios.


Lo de la reforma en otros idiomas es superfluo, una aclaración de que esos cambios en las letras se ha producido ya en otros idiomas y no es una utopía.


----------



## Wewi

<<Como la supresión de letras, como la reforma ortográfica de distintos idiomas, el debate sobre la necesidad de una ley en defensa del español también resucita en ciclos una vez muerto sucesivamente.>>

Ci provo: 
<<Un fatto simile si è già verificato con i tentativi di eliminare delle lettere e con la riforma ortografica: anche il dibattito sulla necessità di una legge in difesa dello spagnolo resuscita e muore ciclicamente.>> 
Non saprei dove collocare la parola "sucesivamente"...può essere che lo scrittore intenda "in successione"? Nel senso che : <<Uno dopo l'altro, i tentativi di creare una legge resuscitano e muoiono>>?


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto, è quello che intende, e nello stesso tempo dimostra che quelle leggi li dovevano venire adosso propio a lui


----------

